# what offspring would i get



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

hi i was just wondering what the offspring would be if i mated these two

the male(tremper albino)









and the female (RAPTOR)









thanks
carl


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

anyone ????


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

ummm...tangerine tremper albino's het for patternless and eclipse?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

fishboy said:


> ummm...tangerine tremper albino's het for patternless and eclipse?


The "patternless" in RAPTOR is not a single recessive. It's "Patternless Reverse Striped" - and is selectively bred.

You'd get Tremper albinos (some of which might be tangerine and aberrant-patterned) het for Eclipse.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> The "patternless" in RAPTOR is not a single recessive. It's "Patternless Reverse Striped" - and is selectively bred.
> 
> You'd get Tremper albinos (some of which might be tangerine and aberrant-patterned) het for Eclipse.


thanks for that : victory: i knew i was missing something :blush:


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks and has anyone got any pics of what i would expect ?


----------



## Baby_DJ (Sep 24, 2008)

i think you would get tremper albinos


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

leocarl said:


> thanks and has anyone got any pics of what i would expect ?


They'd mostly look just like your male.


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks, would they have the two red eyes tho , if i was to get another male what morph would make the best offspring with the raptor ?????


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, they would not have red eyes. They would have normal Tremper Tan Albino eyes. Both parents HAVE to carry Eclipse in order to have babies with solid red eyes.

If you got another male and you want red-eyed babies, you need another RAPTOR to be sure of getting the red eyes.


----------



## leocarl (Aug 5, 2008)

o rite thanks


----------

